# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Dood gevoel in rechterbeen tot aan de voet

## linthout

Goede middag,
Sedert een tiental maanden heb ik de roeisport terug aangevat. Ik ben 55 en had tot nu toe nooit een medisch noch fysiek probleem. Sedert enkele maanden echter, krijg ik een heel apart gevoel na ongeveer een vijftal Km geroeid te hebben.
Symptomen: 
Vooreerst meedelen van de positie die ik heb in de boot: ik zit op mijn zitvlak in de boot op een stoeltje dat over een dubbele rail heen en weer rolt bij het roeien. Mijn voeten zitten vast in de ingebouwde roeischoenen en mijn benen maken een beweging van volledig uitgestrekt tot geplooid onder een hoek ter hoogte van de knie van 90°.
Vanuit mijn rechterkant van mijn zitvlak (ongeveer vanuit het middelste punt) vertrekt er een lichte pijn, deze pijn straalt door via de achterkant van mijn rechterdij, over de kuit (waar ik niet zoveel ondervind van deze pijn) en manifesteert zich dan hoofdzakelijk (en dit is het ergste) in mijn rechtervoet waar ik dan het gevoel krijg van een volledig slapende voet.
Ik kan nog verder roeien maar gezien dit een sport is waarbij de kracht uit en op de benen moet komen, kan ik niet de minste druk meer zetten op mijn rechterbeen.
Op dat ogenblik probeer ik de pijn te verbijten door te wringen met mijn achterste wat de stabiliteit in een dergelijke roeiboot niet ten goede komt natuurlijk. Uiteindelijk tracht ik dit vol te houden tot het ogenblik waarop we met de boot draaien om daarna de terugweg aan te vangen.
Op dat moment hou ik enkele minuten stil en probeer ik mijn voeten en tenen zo goed en zo kwaad als het kan, te bewegen. Na enige tijd komt er terug leven in mijn voet en normaliseert zich de situatie.
Na terug een vijftal Km geroeid te hebben op de terugweg, doet zich hetzelfde voor.
Enige minuten na de training is alles voorbij en kan ik gewoon lopen en is het alsof ik nooit iets heb gehad.
Als mogelijke oplossingen heb ik geprobeerd om met een stuk mousse onder mijn achterste te roeien waardoor ik wat zachter zat dan op de houten rolbank in de boot. Ook dit hielp niet en na enige tijd kwam dat doods gevoel ook op.
Mijn vrienden (en sommigen zijn toch op medisch vlak op de hoogte), melden mij dat dit te wijten is aan het feit dat ik constant op hetzelfde punt zit te scharnieren op mijn achterste en dat hierdoor de zenuw als het ware afgesnoerd wordt, waardoor er geen goede doorstroming meer gebeurt naar mijn voet.
Zelf ben ik medisch niet onderlegd en tracht langs deze weg en dit forum te weten te komen :
1. wat dit juist is als aandoening?
2. wat en hoe hieraan kan verholpen worden? 
3. of dit in de toekomst kan verergeren en wat dan de gevolgen kunnen zijn.
Ik hoop dat er iemand mij hierop één of meerdere antwoorden kan formuleren, want verder roeien op die wijze is niet bevorderlijk voor mijn gestel noch voor mijn innerlijke rust gezien je daar constant mee bezig bent en dus minder met je training.
bedankt op voorhand voor zij die zullen reageren, 
Roger

----------


## katje45

Hallo Roger,

Lijkt er toch op dat er ergens een zenuw afgekneld wordt. 
Heb je ook wel eens last van je rug ?
Het kan ook nl. daar vandaan komen. En anders is het misschien raadzaam om een sportarts te raadplegen, zodat bekeken kan worden hoe je dit probleem kan verhelpen.

----------


## linthout

Goede middag Katje45,
Dank voor de snelle reactie. Pijn in de rug heb ik nog nooit gehad en tot nu toe heb ik daar ook geen last van (gelukkig). De reacties van de kenners ter zake is eveneens een geknelde zenuw, wat meestal ook de reden is van "dood gevoel" in de ledematen. 
Ik heb nu donderdag een bezoek bij de osteopaat en zal zien wat zijn verdict is.
Alvast bedankt voor de reactie.
Roger

----------


## katje45

Hallo Roger,

Hoop voor je dat je klachten snel opgelost zijn.

----------


## jetske

Als de pijn vanuit je bil naar je voet loopt wat ook nog eens tintelingen of een salpend gevoel geeft, is het zeker weten een zenuw die bekneld zit. Deze zit bekneld in je onderste lendewervels. Kijk uit dat je geen hernia oploopt (of misschien al hebt). Je hebt geen pijn in je rug dus misschien valt het allemaal mee en is het alleen een kwestie van de boel even te laten kraken of recht te zetten.

----------


## robbertw

Ik heb precies hetzelfde probleem! Lieshout, wat heeft de osteopaat erover gezegd? Is het probleem inmiddels over? Wat heb je er precies aan gedaan?

----------


## Sefi

> Ik heb precies hetzelfde probleem! Lieshout, wat heeft de osteopaat erover gezegd? Is het probleem inmiddels over? Wat heb je er precies aan gedaan?


Ik heb ditzelfde probleem gehad. Werd veroozaakt door een scheefstaand bekken. De chiropractor heeft dit rechtgezet en ik was van mijn klachten af.
Daarnaast kreeg ik oefeningen om mijn bekken- en rugspieren te trainen.

----------

